# Listening Recommendations



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What's out there friends? What do we need to be listening to right now?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Snarky Puppy


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll play,
just for fun, 
the bad livers:
https://archive.org/details/badlivers2009-07-17.soundboard.flac24


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been into Gloryhound lately...and Blackberry Smoke


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My wife says I should listen to her. I don't always have to act on her suggestions but she says I need to listen and I'll be fine. :smile-new:


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> My wife says I should listen to her. I don't always have to act on her suggestions but she says I need to listen and I'll be fine. :smile-new:


lol...2 funny ;oD 

music wise, it's a good question - what's out there now that's new that I would actually recommend? It's been a while since I bought a new release...I think that last new album I bought was in back in 2012 - Sing to the Mountain by Dimitar Nalbantov....if you are into instrumental rock then I don't think it gets any better... I think he's coming out with an album this year and there are some new tunes posted on his site: http://www.nalbantov.com/


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

___________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tom Waits Nighthawks at the Diner


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

actually...i just thought of this...i don't think its actually been released...but check this out...very bluegrassy,,,it actually looks like they taken all the songs but one down...

https://soundcloud.com/smoke-from-the-kitchen


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Is it just me or do you have an itch to buy an Albert Lee Music Man now? I do...



nkjanssen said:


> The new St. Vincent.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Great stuff



ezcomes said:


> actually...i just thought of this...i don't think its actually been released...but check this out...very bluegrassy,,,it actually looks like they taken all the songs but one down...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/smoke-from-the-kitchen


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What's out there friends? What do we need to be listening to right now?


Poacher, Marcellus Wallace, Motion Grove, Texas King, Redambergreen, to start.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Frank Turner; e.g. http://youtu.be/F1L5zJ2afLs

Neil


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

If you bought one, I want to check it out! It's not weird at all...



nkjanssen said:


> Ha!
> 
> Would it be weird if I did? I think it would be weird. Though my obsession has probably already reached the point of weird, actually.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Despite the lack of a guitar player I've been enjoying Fitz and the Tantrums.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't recommend Neko Case enough. Listen to this deep shuffle
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qhnFl3Y2FVI
performed by no other then Kurt Dahl.

i actually prefer her two previous albums but the new one is fantastic too.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

The New Reverend Horton Heat album "Rev" is great! http://www.reverendhortonheat.com/discog/Rev.php

Also digging "Foreverly" The Everly Brothers cover Album from Billy Joe Armstrong and Nora Jones. http://billiejoeandnorah.com/

Also if there are any open minded counter culturists out there like myself, Toronto's own The Creepshow's latest offering "Life After Death" is well worth a spin. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwEgUKMRX5w https://www.facebook.com/TheCreepshowOfficial

I'm also a firm believer that anytime is a good time to revisit the entire Social Distortion catalogue.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Joscho Stephan
Don Ross
Derek Trucks
Tommy Emmanuel

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dont know what's out there that is "new" but there are a few things come out in the past year which i could mention

*jason newstead* - soldierhead : it's only 4 songs but they are pretty kick ass, and better than anythig metallica's done in over a decade.

*clutch* - earth rocker : it's clutch, you like 'em or ya don't. i like the early stuff best but this latest one is good too.

*luna *- i downloaded her cd and then lost it when the 2nd computer went back. she's the youtube girl who does the hendrix and srv covers on that big asian instrument you probably wouldn't recognize the name of if i typed it. i totally subscribed to her channel because she's doing something very cool, and i hope people will encourage her to keep doing it. http://www.youtube.com/user/luna422422?feature=g-subs-u


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Cake!!!!!!


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

The Sadies... buy their recordings and check out their live show. Great, great band. And Canadian too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtG0w9lGfnc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MmrnBeCqJ0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nE33MrjEFc


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Cake!!!!!!


zomg you and one of my most long time friends would get along just fine as frog's hair. he LOVES that band.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Great thread! Thanks for the suggestions everyone. If you like blues / rock any of the following may catch your ear. Give a listen to Popa Chubby's Daddy Played the Guitar from Peace, love and respect. Nice bluesy rock thing. Also enjoy most things by Tommy Castro, especially like the production value of Painkiller. I've enjoyed all of Dions recent blues releases. ( not Celine, the other dude ). Steve Earl has a new cd out, The Low Highway. Does anyone remember Too Many Cooks? They released an album called Munchies a while back that has a few of their big hits like Rita, Refuse to die, Believe me sister and one of their new ones Sweet baby blue is pretty good. Taj Mahal & The Hula Blues Band Hannapepe Dream is tons of fun. Boz Scaggs released Memphis a short time ago. Very mellow. My last suggestion covered by Tanya Tucker isn't new by any stretch but I missed it the first time around back in 78 and only heard it for the first time watching the movie Christine. I'm talking about Not fade away. It's definitely one of my favorite versions of this tune. Happy listening everyone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH_wHuM0JEA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tkm3_4HaQTw


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Danny Brooks Texassippi Bluesman


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

The River and The Thread, the new Rosanne Cash is my favorite CD of 2014 so far. Great songwriting, solid performances and a great sound. Her previous CD, The List, was great too.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Cake!!!!!!


Just bought "Cake: B-Sides and Rarities" as soon as I listened to "Short Skirt, Long Jacket" which is the theme song for "Chuck" (TV Show)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been getting into Booker T & the MG's in a big way lately, even have a couple albums on vinyl.

other than that I'm listening to some jazz gtr a la Grant Green, Kenny Burrell, Wes Montgomery, Gabor Szabo etc


I know, none of this is "new" sorry


----------

